# Which throttle cable for sri vr6?



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

what cables are you running can you even run the stock vr6 one?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

yes you can. the obd2 cable is a bit longer than the obd1. where the bracket was welded on my sri, my obd1 cable wouldnt reach, so i swapped it out with an obd2. if you can adjust the bracket, you should be able to run an obd1 without problems.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

im having the same problem, Obd1 is too short. and my fans dont fit either


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

I have the same issue too. C2 intake with pass side tb, in a mkii, with a obd1 to obd2 adaptor to run my obd2 tb. I have been doing some searching and saw both the mkiv 2.0 beetle and vr corrado listed as the "right" one. about $33 each or so from GAP, thinking of just ordering both to see if one is longer than the other. :banghead:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

optiks said:


> im having the same problem, Obd1 is too short. and my fans dont fit either


just trim the fan shroud. I had to. There's a lot of sheet metal there that is non-essential. get 'er done.





the obd2 vr cable is definitely longer, but only by about an inch. I doubt any cable will be much longer than that. Best bet is to cut off the bracket and have it re-welded in the correct spot. no one ever said this was going to be easy :screwy:


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

not to take away from the OP's questions, my throttle body was a quarter turn the wrong way lol , rad fans seem to be fitting way better with some trimming and the throttle bracket im gonna make coming off the valve cover


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

I don’t think my obdii cable will even reach the pass side tb, even when I stretch it straight across the top of the bay. 

I used two cables connected together last time I had my motor running in a mkiii. Looked ghetto as hell, but did the trick. I’m just looking to clean the bay up a bit with a nice long cable that will look a bit more at home in the bay. 
:thumbup:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

passat cable wont work? arent those the longest ones?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

dubman#1 said:


> I have the same issue too. C2 intake with pass side tb, in a mkii, with a obd1 to obd2 adaptor to run my obd2 tb. I have been doing some searching and saw both the mkiv 2.0 beetle and vr corrado listed as the "right" one. about $33 each or so from GAP, thinking of just ordering both to see if one is longer than the other. :banghead:


I've got a handful of spare cables in the garage, including most of the ones youve mentioned. I can tell you that the new beetle cable is really long. I've got one brand new if you want it for $20 shipped.


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

care to measure it for me, I'll take it off your hands if it will reach :beer:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

dubman#1 said:


> care to measure it for me, I'll take it off your hands if it will reach :beer:


Sure, let me get you a length... but let me just say that you could put the throttle body in the hatch with this thing :laugh:

edit - New Beetle is ~70" tip to tail. A corrado vr6 cable is ~45" for reference.


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks! I'll take it. Unless the OP wants it since I jacked his thread. 

PM me your paypal info and I'll get you some cash.


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

I've got the same problem pass side Sri on a vr rado cable is way to short did the beetle cable work for u? I know there real long but isnt the pedal side different???


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

the dwc 2.0 cables form a mk4 or beetle are very long try those out as it comes out the fire wall goes around the front of the intake manifold. the 2.0 cable is definitely the longer i could measure it if anyone wants a comparison


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

There about 70'' but they hook up to the pedel different just wondering how to hook it up? Switch pedels ? Atleast on a mk2 guess I just need mk3 pede


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

I have the Flipside Customs SRI and I used the Mk4 2.0 Beetle throttle cable. 

It's the longest one they make. I was a little tricky hooking it up to the pedal though.


----------

